# Digital Perm



## xtinemelanie (Mar 7, 2006)

Has anyone here have tried or have a digital perm? Also, does anyone know if there are any salons in the bay area, calif. that do them?

Thanks


----------



## fireatwill (Mar 7, 2006)

Nope, sorry


----------



## lovemichelle (Mar 7, 2006)

i dont live in cali so i cant help you there, but the idea of digital perms are pretty cool. they use ceramic rods instead of plastic and i believe the curl only lasts about 3 months or so. i hate perms to begin with and dont reccomend to people, but check this out and see if you like it. i only know of one salon which does these and i can not remember where it is.


----------



## pinkchk (Apr 13, 2006)

i've heard of them but can't find out where or what salons they are done at.


----------



## soph1aa (Apr 28, 2006)

I don't live in bay area. i do live in so-cal, LA/OC area, and almost every single Korean Salons got them. digital perm, setting perm, wood perm, morning perm. i can't even keep up to date with them! maybe u can try to find a korean salon. hope that helped!


----------

